# Kindle on Ipad, Ipod, and IPhone



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

From my blog but I thought I would share it here.  Some people are unaware that you can get kindle for your ipad, ipod touch, or iphone and it is as terrific as buying a kindle itself.  You can join the kindle nation without putting down another hundred buckazoids for the hardware.

Steps: 

1. go to the App Store from your ipad, ipod touch, or iphone.
2. go to the search
3. enter kindle.  
4. download the FREE app.
5. login from the new icon on your ipad, ipod touch, or iphones screen.
6. start downloading great titles!

You have joined the kindle nation and the greatest eBook collection in the world!


You can enjoy kindle on your PC as well.  Just google kindle pc.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Not crazy about reading on my phone, but it does come in handy when I'm in line at the post office and I don't have my Kindle and have played all my WWF turns!

The bonus about Kindle being available on all those devices is that we use the same Kindle account for the Kindle, my husband's iPad and my daughter's iPod. That way we can all share books, and I can keep track of books my pre-teen is reading!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have been reading Kindle books without a Kindle for quite some time now, and I think the availability of the Apps to do so on so many different platforms is great !


----------

